# 130.1 decibels...



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

This is what I hit today at a bass competition (went just for laughs)...I'm thinking not bad for a Sony X-Plod (aka, whenever you least want it to) in a ported box, pushed by an InterFire 400W amp. What do ya'll think?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

your damn right that ain't bad! way to go! :thumbup: :cheers: w00t!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

not bad... but got a wayyy to go to reach the 170 db and 180db levels that some professional guys are getting 

I recently got a 140 db with my 280Z and my MTX and Alpine setup


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

who do you know hitting 180 dB's?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Huge difference between 130 and 140. I know cuz I built systems that hit both. One 15 @ 300watts RMS got me 133. Three 12's @ 600watts RMS got me 141. Thats like twice the system to achieve a 8db gain. 

Personally I like the 15 over the three 12's. After awhile those 12's made my head hurt and a little after that I got sick to my stomach.  LOL! :fluffy:


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

My old box (the one I had in the competition today), was 12" deep, by 12" tall, by 18" wide (outside measurements), with a 4" port on it. Only problem was it would sometimes get in the way of my seat leaning back all the way (when I go to sleep or take a nap in the truck), so today I built a new one, 8" deep by 12" tall, by 20" long. Right now I've got it sealed, and it sounds pretty darn good, actually just a bit better than the old one I think, except it doesn't hit quite as hard. But I think I'm going to put two 2" ports, one on each side of the sub. Good idea or not?

And seth, what kind of amp did you have pushing that 15"?

A guy today with 4 Autobaun (sp?) 12" pushed by a 1300W amp only managed a 139...


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

:idhitit:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Considering your equipment, 130 db is not bad at all. 

The true fun begins @ 140 db though. It really starts getting loud @ 145, and anything 150 and over is sick.


----------

